# Reducing hole sizes in T-jet chassis/gear plate



## Stockwell151 (Oct 29, 2007)

Recently I saw someone with a c-clamp device with a rounded tip on the end for reducing hole sizes in t-jet chassis and gear plates. He escaped before I could ask where he got it. It's not an SCM performance blueprint tool, and it's not a replacement screw for a gear/wheel press. It's a stand-alone c-clamp specifically designed to reduce hole sizes in chassis and gear plates. 

Anyone know where I can get one?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I also tightens rivets that what it is intended for it's a c clamp with 2 round faces.I got mine at lucky bobs


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I saw something like that on the web somewhere


----------

